# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Караоке на День Учителя от дуэта "LIGA"

## Ганина Галина

Впереди самый главный праздник педагогов страны!  :Yahoo:  И, конечно, профессиональные корпоративы! 
Наш творческий дуэт решил не остаться в стороне от столь важного события. Представляем вашему вниманию песню-караоке, написанную специально к этому событию.
*Стоимость видеоролика 1000 р.* 
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ 
яндекс кошелек 410 016 511 373 65
карта сбербанка 4276 8280 1070 0238
Не забудьте отписаться в личку, если сделаете покупку!  :Yes4:

----------


## LINSLI

Фрагмент видео загружается и обрабатывается)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Barguzenok (16.02.2017)

----------


## ВВаля

Эх, кака лепота...... Жаль, нам украинским педагогам   зарплатку то урезали, в связи..... с войной.... кризисом....и т. еп. А хоччччется! Ну , потерплю , авось на следующий год будет лучше( Пишу ерунду.... Но! Спасибо , что хоть желание пробкдили!!!)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Жаль, нам украинским педагогам зарплатку то урезали, в связи..... с войной.... кризисом....и т. еп. А хоччччется! Ну , потерплю , авось на следующий год будет лучше( Пишу ерунду.... Но! Спасибо , что хоть желание пробкдили!!!)


Валя! Не могла это письмо без ответа оставить! Мне тоже очень жаль, но, на следующий год эта песня актуальности своей не утратит! Так что ждём заказ от Вас! А, может быть, наша акция для Вас подойдёт?

Итак - акция! Первым трём покупателям снижаем цену на 20%! Это значит, что цена ролика будет равна 800 рублям!

----------


## Tane4ka5

*Ганина Галина*, Всё, нашла номер карты ))) Сегодня у нас уже ночь, а завтра... ))) И отпишусь )))

----------


## любаша 76

> Фрагмент видео загружается


Ребята! Здорово прездорово! Завязала узелок на память!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Игорь, Галя!!! Молодцы!!! Жаль что у меня в этом году не хватило времени на День учителя! Заняли дни юбилеи!!! А то бы позажигали учителя  по полной программе под караоке! Отличная работа!!!

----------


## ***Маруся***

А я стала обладательницей этого шедевра к Дню учителя)))) :Yahoo:  и не могу дождаться 4 октября!!! Представляю, как учителя будут зажигать под караоке!!! Эх, скорей бы уже!!!!
Ждите отчета  :Grin:

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Ждите отчета


 :Yahoo:  Галя, Игорь, ваше детище действительно украсило праздник))) Корпоратив этот дался мне нелегко, но песня прошла на УРА!!! Пели все!! и им очень понравилось))) На самом деле лучше не придумаешь. Ритм музыки, слова, особенно припев, видеомонтаж - все, абсолютно все, заводит на полную катушку. А сколько эмоций было на лицах. С такой радостью и утверждающими жестами они пели "Мы педагоги, реальная сила" . 
Спасибо, вам, мои дорогие))) У вас чудесный дуэт!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Игорь и Галя, я всегда в первых рядах на покупку ваших шедевров!!! Как всегда, всё круто!!! Песня-караоке, это такая изюминка на празднике!!! Ну любит наш народ петь!!! Какой праздник без песни? А здесь всё современно - КАРАОКЕ!!! Надеюсь удивить своих заказчиков!!! А кто ещё не купил - берите, не пожалеете. Профессионально, с любовью и самое главное - на долго, не на один год!!! Спасибо ещё раз и низкий поклон за ваши труды!!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Герман! Спасибо! Рады, что тебе понравилась наша работа!

----------


## Ганина Галина

*Вот и снова заканчивается сентябрь, а это значит, что впереди профессиональный праздник наших дорогих учителей! 
Сегодня хотим вас порадовать озвучкой нашего клипа-караоке! Петь вместе со Светой Бочкарёвой гораздо удобнее, и эффект от клипа будет просто потрясающим! Это мы вам гарантируем!*
*Стоимость клипа-караоке с озвучкой - 1500 р.*
Тем, кто уже приобрёл наш клип-караоке без озвучки, за *500 р.* вышлем новый клип с озвучкой!
Стоимость 2-х клипов - с озвучкой и без озвучки - *2000 р.*
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ОПЛАТЫ:
Карта СБ:  4276 1000 1924 8837 на имя Галины Александровны Ганиной. 
Телефон для привязки 8-915-797-53-40
Не забудьте отписаться в личку о Вашей покупке!

----------

LINSLI (22.09.2016)

----------


## LINSLI

Ролик на День Учителя от учеников с голосом. И есть такой же ролик с голосом только на корпоратив учителей.

----------

Ганина Галина (27.09.2016), Герман Бочкарёв (28.09.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.09.2016)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Ролик на День Учителя от учеников с голосом.


Хочу уточнить! В тексте не упоминается от кого именно поздравление к дню учителя. Поэтому с успехом можно использовать этот ролик и, как поздравление от родителей... Да, в принципе, от кого угодно!
*Стоимость ролика 1500 р.*

----------


## LINSLI



----------

